# Chraftsman 13-33 536.889252



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

I got this blower a few years ago and did not use it. Today I got it running and noticed it must of had a engine fire. I need a primer hose and fuel line. It looks like the fuel line is 1/4 inch line not sure about the primer line. 
This looks like a pretty stout machine. I also notice it has a hydraulic drive..any thoughts or help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. As far as fuel or primer lines go, I have a place called Fleet Farm near my place that sells packages of each for a reasonable price.
If you can't find it at your local small engine parts place, check out your local farm supply places.
Can't help you on your transmission, it's newer than the ones I work on.
Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Earnest

Any chance you are joining us from Canada ? If you have any piece of the fuel line and primer line you can take them to an auto parts store and they can usually match it up with something. On the fuel like it's important to get something that has a similar OD. I say this because I like to use fuel injection hose in place of any gas line I'm replacing. Problem is that FI hose is thicker due it being stronger and when trying to use it on a small engine and it's run under the cooling shroud it's a very tight fit.


Trans P43 - - > https://c.searspartsdirect.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0408166.pdf

.


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow thanks for the manual. This looks like a good blower. I have never had one with a hydraulic drive or even seen one before. I bought it for $20 in peices with a bent valve. I only replaced the valves and head gasket. It runs great but it will smoke out the yard when I start it with white smoke?


----------

